# Advice from Infantry Officers and NCM's



## Ajacied34 (7 Feb 2017)

I put my Component transfer in a few weeks ago for infantry officer. Currently I am a reservist artillery soldier and despite my end goal of wanting to be in the infantry I absolutely love my job. However I am constantly debating which stream to choose with respect to a career as both have their pros and cons (as with any job). I do not want to beat a dead horse as there are many topics highlighting the differences between an NCM and officer, especially with respect to the infantry. I was wondering if there were any Infantry Officers and NCM's who would be willing to let me pick their brains VIA PM. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ayrsayle (8 Feb 2017)

If there was anything you couldn't find from the forums - you are welcome to PM me regarding anything Infantry Officer related.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Feb 2017)

As a retired infantry officer commissioned from OCS I would suggest staying in the field that you know.There are of course other factors to consider like what career field offers the best avenue for promotion. Probably any combat arms career path would work. But my .02 is to stay in the artillery career field which gives you a leg up on those commissioned from RMC for example.


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2017)

Ajacied34 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there were any Infantry Officers and NCM's who would be willing to let me pick their brains VIA PM.



These are not PM, but in case you have not read them already, you may find these discussions of interest, 

Friendly Advice for potential Infantry Officer candidates  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/99437.0
5 pages.

Life as an Infantry Soldier?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/1897.0.html
7 pages.


----------

